# I found the cause of DP/DR, everybody read this and check if it matches to you



## brightmorningstar (Jun 8, 2018)

http://www.rbphd.com/Docs/breathingretraining.htm

Hyperventilation, hypoventilation is the cause of dp/dr, I'm not gonna write long pages since most people almost write the same thing over and over. Why don't positive thinking works and excessive exercise work? In one you don't change anything in your body but in the latter you give yourself more oxygen to your body and adjust your breathing and open up the tension locked chest and breathe more easily. Why do you think Meditation makes people worse here but actually meditation supposed to ease your stress and since heavy stress is the cause of DP/DR shouldn't Meditation fix the problem of DP/DR but instead it makes it worse on so many people with dp/dr? Why? Because Relaxation (in some people) triggers more alkaline since more hyperventilation and hypoventilation in some people. I don't really want to ramble. Just open the link and read fully. I think that most people here has this issue but it is so subtle that we never notice it. When you read article fully all of the puzzle connects with its pieces. For me, today opening up my chest breathing channels I felt out of DP/DR, how did I test it? I opened up my instagram and everything was so bright and alive. And I didn't fear the thoughts when they were detached this time.


----------

